# Anyone been to Athens recently?



## Amethyst1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you been to Athens lately? How did you enjoy it?

How long did you stay there? How was the food?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2014)

Not recently. We went in 2000. Athens is a fascinating city with much to see.

The food is very good and we were advised to look at the price of the Greek salad on the menu to check whether the food was overpriced or not. Of course 2000 prices no longer apply but this method of checking is still valid. All you need to know what is a reasonable price for this menu item. 

We took a bus tour with Insight Tours and visited some other sites - Meteora, Delphi, Olympia and Ephesus among other places. We felt quite safe in Athens and travelled around on the trams and trains. People were kind to us.


----------

